# Please help, What can i DIY



## StompieZA (11/11/16)

Hi all, 

Ok so i have been DIY'ing for the last 4 months and have made some nice basic fruity juices but im not getting that intense flavor or sweetness like with locally bought juices. 

I mix 70VG/30PG and 3mg nic. 

Here are my stash at the moment, Please help with some ideas/recipes i can make with these flavors?




Your help and feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## StompieZA (11/11/16)

Some of my recipes i have been playing with are


----------



## RichJB (11/11/16)

Two things to note:

1) Basic fruit mixes will rarely be rich and sweet. You would want cream, custard and dessert bases to max that out.
2) Commercial juices often contain a lot of sucralose to boost sweetness.

Maybe get yourself a few more concentrates in the creams/custards/bakeries line, such as:
TFA Bavarian Cream, Vanilla Bean Ice Cream, Vanilla Swirl, Cheesecake Graham Crust, Strawberry, Strawberry Ripe, Sweet Cream
FA Meringue, Marshmallow, Caramel, Vienna Cream, Cream Fresh
Cap Vanilla Custard v1
Inw Biscuit

That will allow you make recipes like Wayne's My Man Clone:
4% (CAP) Sweet Strawberry 
3%(TFA) Strawberry
4% (TFA) Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
1% (TFA) Marshmallow
1% (TFA) Sweet Cream
0.5%(FA) Cream Fresh
2% (TFA) Sweetener

I think you will find recipes like this to be a lot richer, sweeter and closer to the commercial juices that you know. There are several hit recipes that just use fruit combos. But if rich, full sweetness is what you seek, creamier recipes is probably the direction to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## StompieZA (11/11/16)

Ok Thanks, Will have to get some creams and custards then hahaha.


----------



## igor (11/11/16)

You can try ripe dragon cream. Look on e-liquid site


----------



## NewOobY (11/11/16)

also your PB recipe looks really nice, I think if you add some sweetener to it, it will shine. Maybe just 1% or first try 1 drop per 10ml, go up from there. Remember sweetener can mute flavours if you use to much of it, the flip side is that it can also bring out the yumminess in some flavours. In my opinion you have some good base flavours and recipes - minor tweaks and they will really be nice. Basically don't give up bro.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (11/11/16)

NewOobY said:


> also your PB recipe looks really nice, I think if you add some sweetener to it, it will shine. Maybe just 1% or first try 1 drop per 10ml, go up from there. Remember sweetener can mute flavours if you use to much of it, the flip side is that it can also bring out the yumminess in some flavours. In my opinion you have some good base flavours and recipes - minor tweaks and they will really be nice. Basically don't give up bro.



Thanks alot, yeah the PB recipe is nice and i have added 0.2% super sweet to it and made it come out nice. I have made the same recipe but added a little DBL Choc to it and that made it even better making it taste like peanut butter chocolate cups. 

the fruity flavors i have here are nice but probably needs more tweeking ect to get them perfect. 

The cheese cake one is nice and also perhaps needs more strawberry, you get the smell and taste of cheese cake but not much strawberry. Was thinking of making a grape cheese cake lol 

My yummiest single or double recipe juices must be either Dragon fruit alone and grape alone and is a nice ADV. 

Thanks for the feedback, Really boosts my confidence again.


----------



## NewOobY (11/11/16)

hehehe cool dude, a colleague of mine made a very similiar PB recipe - with the chocolate, it's strange how the chocolate and pb works together. With regards to upping the strawberry in your recipes, this all depends on the taste/layering you want to achieve. Maybe look into adding something else to the recipes to bring out the strawberry without actually upping the strawberry, or even add another strawberry to it - like shisha strawberry or strawberry taffy, both of those strawberries are very strong the shisha flavous in particular are super strong - and some say they very floral. I like them but use them as enhancers more than main profiles in my recent DIY's. It all depends on your taste goal...


----------



## StompieZA (11/11/16)

NewOobY said:


> hehehe cool dude, a colleague of mine made a very similiar PB recipe - with the chocolate, it's strange how the chocolate and pb works together. With regards to upping the strawberry in your recipes, this all depends on the taste/layering you want to achieve. Maybe look into adding something else to the recipes to bring out the strawberry without actually upping the strawberry, or even add another strawberry to it - like shisha strawberry or strawberry taffy, both of those strawberries are very strong the shisha flavous in particular are super strong - and some say they very floral. I like them but use them as enhancers more than main profiles in my recent DIY's. It all depends on your taste goal...



yeah i think ill try that or perhaps adding some vanilla or whipped cream to it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (11/11/16)

@NewOobY Shisa Strawberry concentrate is super strong. I used 0.5% in a tobacco juice I'm playing with and even after a week it still smells like puke


----------



## NewOobY (11/11/16)

Greyz said:


> @NewOobY Shisa Strawberry concentrate is super strong. I used 0.5% in a tobacco juice I'm playing with and even after a week it still smells like puke


sorry to hear bro. Does it smell like flowers?


----------



## Greyz (11/11/16)

NewOobY said:


> sorry to hear bro. Does it smell like flowers?


It smells nothing like strawberry at all. Maybe it's the Gold Ducat?

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## NewOobY (11/11/16)

Greyz said:


> It smells nothing like strawberry at all. Maybe it's the Gold Ducat?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


no idea bruh, strawberry tobacco sounds interesting though. I'm not there yet dude, I'm still on my simple mint tobacco - baby steps one day I will be able to play with the big boys in the tobacco arena.


----------



## Greyz (11/11/16)

NewOobY said:


> no idea bruh, strawberry tobacco sounds interesting though. I'm not there yet dude, I'm still on my simple mint tobacco - baby steps one day I will be able to play with the big boys in the tobacco arena.


I'm very much new to the tobaccos myself. After putting it off for so long I made some Stachio RY4 and I've been on a tobacco chase since then. 
Andre has indexed some great recipes in the Tobacco thread. The Plum tobacco is simply delish. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

